# Upgrade to EOS R or wait?



## webzkey (Jan 12, 2020)

Hey Everyone,

So I’ve been thinking about upgrading from my Canon 80D. The EOS R has really stood out to me based off all my research and watching it perform in the areas I would most likely use it in. (Portraits, Landscapes, YouTube Videos & Cinematics).

I’m currently using both a Sigma 35mm 1.4 and a Sigma 20mm 1.4 as well. I’m still finding great deals on the EOS R right now at about $1,350.00 which is an attractive price point.

I’ve been looking at the recent rumors and it appears Canon obviously has something down the pipeline when it comes to new iterations of the EOS R. I’m really wanting to jump into the mirrorless landscape but just wondering if now is the right time to do it with these rumors out.

I’d love to hear some opinions and any input from the community would be helpful. Thanks!


----------



## Bennymiata (Jan 13, 2020)

The new R will be expensive compared to the R and I believe it's a great camera. Much better than the naysayers will tell you.
The R is a big jump in iq from the 80d.
I love my R and now my 5d3 and M5 don't get much use, if any.

Get it, especially for the price. You'll be very happy you did.


----------



## Jethro (Jan 13, 2020)

Have you thought about the RP as an alternative - it would be less of a commitment financial-wise, while a huge step up from the 80D, and I think there are deals on it too at the moment. It's really aimed at V-loggers as well. The next iteration of the R is likely to be some time away, and that might strike me as too much of a delay in gratification.


----------



## webzkey (Jan 13, 2020)

Jethro said:


> Have you thought about the RP as an alternative - it would be less of a commitment financial-wise, while a huge step up from the 80D, and I think there are deals on it too at the moment. It's really aimed at V-loggers as well. The next iteration of the R is likely to be some time away, and that might strike me as too much of a delay in gratification.



Yes, I have taken a look at the RP as well. If I did decide to buy, I’m pretty set on the EOS R.

I won’t lie, waiting for the next EOS R would be hard because I’m eager to upgrade and start making 4k video content. If the next iteration came out and it included something I just ABSOLUTELY had to have, I could always sell and upgrade.

Apparently the rumor is that the next EOS R will be announced in May, but who knows when it could be released.

Decisions, decisions, decisions... this is tough.


----------



## webzkey (Jan 13, 2020)

Bennymiata said:


> The new R will be expensive compared to the R and I believe it's a great camera. Much better than the naysayers will tell you.
> The R is a big jump in iq from the 80d.
> I love my R and now my 5d3 and M5 don't get much use, if any.
> 
> Get it, especially for the price. You'll be very happy you did.



Yeah I was thinking that as well. My guess would be at least $3,000 if it includes a lot of the features in the rumors.

I’m very eager to get started on some 4k content so the wait would def. be tough. I could always sell the EOS R for the upgrade if it had features I just really had to have. The decision is tough!


----------



## Optics Patent (Jan 13, 2020)

I’m glad to have gotten started with the RP ($1499 with 24-240) as the platform for some nice new lenses. That body is a placeholder I can sell or keep as a light second.


----------



## JPAZ (Jan 13, 2020)

Really like my RP. Waiting for a reason to sell the 5Div and move to a 100% mirrorless setup. Features and cost will be the determining factors. So, I guess that puts me into the "wait" category.


----------



## Random Orbits (Jan 13, 2020)

It depends on how much you are willing to pay for the R II. If you're willing to spend 2,000+ for the successor, then wait. If not, 1350 is a good price for the R.


----------



## gouldopfl (Jan 13, 2020)

Jethro said:


> Have you thought about the RP as an alternative - it would be less of a commitment financial-wise, while a huge step up from the 80D, and I think there are deals on it too at the moment. It's really aimed at V-loggers as well. The next iteration of the R is likely to be some time away, and that might strike me as too much of a delay in gratification.


Some type of "R" will be announced in February and will probably be available in March-April timeframes. What no one knows is will it be the 75-80 mp or the EOS R Mark Ii as both are supposed to be announced in the 1st half of 2020.


----------



## Jethro (Jan 13, 2020)

gouldopfl said:


> Some type of "R" will be announced in February and will probably be available in March-April timeframes. What no one knows is will it be the 75-80 mp or the EOS R Mark Ii as both are supposed to be announced in the 1st half of 2020.


Exciting times, and confusing for those actually in the market. I'd expect the high MP R to come first, but rumours [CR3] over the last couple of days are suggesting announcements for two R series cameras by mid-year, the other presumably being the EOS R mkii. As always, the issue is whether you can (or want to) wait and see, or if your 'need' is now, and you go for the best existing candidate. 

If the announcements will be made in the next few months, it would probably be best to wait and see the specs, and if there will be an EOS R mkii, then the price of the EOS R will probably drift down pre-its release anyway.


----------



## Frodo (Jan 14, 2020)

I purchased my R in October. I am very pleased with my purchase and have used it in both event and wedding photography. My 5DsR and M3 get little use. I am happy with the degree to which I can push and pull the images. Here is a single image processed in Lightroom, ISO 400, Shadows +100, Highlights -100, graduated filter +0.7 for the foreground, adjustment brush +0.5 on the dog. Not perfect (could have been better in PS), but shows how good the files are.




Original file:




My only real gripes are 1 SD card slot (but have developed a work around) and viewfinder lag with rapidly moving subjects.

If I were to wait an unknown amount of time for an unknown (but likely better) camera at an unknown (but likely more expensive) price, I would get the R now.


----------



## EOSEFSRFISUSMDIGIC (Jan 15, 2020)

Went to the R from a 5DMkiii and don't miss the mkiii one bit. The files are cleaner and have better DR. The eye AF is a blessing, with the latest firmware it works really well and makes all the difference when shooting people vs the old way of one shot AF with the ridiculously small center coverage / re centering etc. I get to focus more about what I'm shooting because of that and get great results. 

It all depends on your budget and your use cases. If the R mkii has the features you deem critical and don't care about the money I'd wait to see where it goes as it should be known fairly soon if you believe what the rumor mill is saying. Otherwise if the R fits the bill for that price it's a great camera and a no brainer. Gets you to save a bit of money to spend on the RF lenses.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 16, 2020)

For the price, the R is a great buy. Whatever comes up to replace it will jump back to the $2200 price or even higher, so if you want a improvement, wait and see what the new one has, and what it costs. As long as you have the 80D and don't desparately need a new camera, it likely won't cost more to wait and see.


----------



## Maximilian (Jan 16, 2020)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> For the price, the R is a great buy. Whatever comes up to replace it will jump back to the $2200 price or even higher, so if you want a improvement, wait and see what the new one has, and what it costs. As long as you have the 80D and don't desparately need a new camera, it likely won't cost more to wait and see.


All said!


----------



## dwarven (Jan 19, 2020)

I'd probably wait since the 80D is already a great camera. If you're on a budget, the price of the R will drop eventually. If you're not on a budget, the R2 will offer more features for a higher price. Currently, there are a lot of reasons to wait.


----------

